# DirecTV - 100 HD Channels Coming



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Current HD Channels*
* = not a simulcast of the SD channel (if available), programming will vary.

*Pre-existing MPEG2 Channels* 
*ESPN HD (206/73)*
*ESPN2 HD (209/72)*
(Discovery) *HD Theater (76)*
*HDNet (79)*
*HDNet Movies (78)*
*TNT HD (245/75)*
*Universal HD (74)*
*CD USA (101)*
*HBO HD East (70/501/509)*
*Showtime HD (71/537/543)*

_*MPEG4 RECENT ADDITIONS*_ 
Wave I Added 9/26
*A&E HD (265)*
*Animal Planet HD (282)*
*Big Ten HD (220)*
*CNN HD (202)*
*Discovery HD (278)*
*History Channel HD (269)*
*TLC HD (280)*
*NFL Network HD (212)*
*Science Channel HD (284)*
*Smithsonian HD (267)*
*TBS HD (247)*
*Versus HD / Golf Channel HD (604)*
*Weather Channel HD (362)*
*The Movie Channel HD (544)*
*SHO Too HD (538)*
*Showtime HD West (540)*
*Starz Comedy HD (519)*
*Starz HD East (520)*
*Starz HD West (521)*
*Starz Edge HD (522)*
*Starz Kids and Family (518)*
 Wave II Added 10/3 & 10/4
*Bravo (273)*
*MHD (332)*
*SCI FI (244)*
*USA Network (242)*
*Cinemax-E (512)*
*Cinemax-W (514)*
*HBO-W (504)*
 Wave III Added 10/10
*CNBC (355)*
*Food HD* (231-1)*
*MGM (255)*
*National Geographic (276)*
 Wave IV Added on 10/15
*Fox Business Network (359)*
*HGTV HD* (229-1)*
*FX HD (248)*
*Speed Network HD (607)*
*Fuel HD (612)*
*The Cartoon Network (296)*
*Regional Sports Networks*
_Available nationally, but local blackout rules still apply._
*Comcast SportsNet Chicago (640)*
*Comcast SportsNet Mid-Atlantic (629) *
*FSN Detroit (636)*  added 10/15
*FSN Prime Ticket (653)* added 10/15
*FSN Southwest (643)* added 10/15
*FSN West (652)* added 10/15
*New England Sports Network (623)*
*SportsNet New York (625)*
*YES (622)*
*Part time RSNs*
*FSN Midwest (647-1)* added 10/17
*FSN Pittsburgh (628-1)* added 10/17
*Distant Network Service (MPEG2)*
_Available nationally, but must meet qualifications_
*CBS East (80) - WCBS New York, NY*
*NBC East (82) - WNBC New York, NY*
*ABC East (86) - WABC New York, NY*
*FOX East (88) - WNYW New York, NY*
*CBS West (81) - KCBS Los Angeles, CA*
*NBC West (83) - KNBC Los Angeles, CA*
*ABC West (87) - KABC Los Angeles, CA*
*FOX West (89) - KTTV Los Angeles, CA*
*Other HD channels*
*Miscellaneous Events Channel (95)*
*PPV Events (98)*
*PPV Movies (99)*
*PPV Movies (135)*
*PPV Movies (136)*
*PPV Movies (137)*
*PPV Movies (138)*
*PPV Movies (145)*
*PPV Movies (146)*
*PPV Movies (147)*
*HD Sports Packages*
*NFL Sunday Ticket Superfan (700's)*
*MLB Extra Innings (700's)*
*NHL Center Ice HD (700's)*
*NBA League Pass HD (700's)*
 *Announced HD Additions*

*Channels listed as available this Fall and Winter (source: DirecTV website) * 
*ABC Family*
*Biography*
*CMT*
*CSTV*
*Disney Channel*
*ESPN News*
*MTV*
*NBA TV*
*Nickelodeon East*
*Spike*
*The Tennis Channel*
*Toon Disney*
*VH1*
*HD channels promoted by DirecTV under "end of year heading" (source: DirecTV website) *
*BET*
*Chiller*
*MTV2*
*Previously announced as "Fall 2007" (source: Press releases and/or statements made by one or more of a variety of sources)*
*Sleuth*
*MoreMax*
*HBO2-E*
*HBO2-W*
*HBO Family-E*
*HBO Family-W*
*HBO Signature*

*Channels that showed up in Engineering Mode with no official carriage announcement*
*NHL Network*
*Outdoor*
*Comedy Central*
 *Regional Sports Networks*
_Available nationally, but local blackout rules still apply._

*HD channels promoted by DirecTV under "end of year heading" (source: DirecTV website) * 
*MSG*
*Previously announced as "Fall 2007" (source: Press releases and/or statements made by one or more of a variety of sources)*
*Altitude*
*FSN Arizona *
*FSN Bay Area *
*FSN Florida *
*FSN New England *
*FSN North *
*FSN Northwest *
*FSN Ohio *
*FSN Rocky Mountain *
*FSN South *
*SportsSouth*
*Sun Sports*
*Channels that showed up in Engineering Mode with no official carriage announcement*
*FSN Houston*
*FSN New York*
*FSN Cincinnati*
*Comcast SportsNet West*
*MASN/SportsTime Ohio*
*Foreign Language Channels*
*Previously announced as "Fall 2007" (source: Press releases and/or statements made by one or more of a variety of sources)* *
HBO Latino 
*


*Current HD Channels by DirecTV Channel Number*
 70 - HBO HD East
 71 - Showtime HD East
 72 - ESPN2 HD
 73 - ESPN HD
 74 - Universal HD
 75 - TNT HD
 76 - HD Theater
 78 - HDNet Movies
 79 - HDNet
 80 - CBS East - _WCBS New York, NY_
 81 - CBS West - _KCBS Los Angeles, CA_
 82 - NBC East - _WNBC New York, NY_
 83 - NBC West - _KNBC Los Angeles, CA_
 86 - ABC East - _WABC New York, NY_
 87 - ABC West - _KABC Los Angeles, CA_
 88 - FOX East - _WNYW New York, NY_
 89 - FOX West - _KTTV Los Angeles, CA_
 95 - Miscellaneous HD Events Channel
 98 - PPV Events
 99 - PPV Movies
 101 - CD USA
 135 - PPV Movies
 136 - PPV Movies
 137 - PPV Movies
 138 - PPV Movies
 145 - PPV Movies
 146 - PPV Movies
 147 - PPV Movies
 202 - CNN HD
 206 - ESPN HD
 209 - ESPN2 HD
 212 - NFL Network HD
 220 - Big Ten Network HD
 229-1 - HGTV HD
 231-1 - FOOD HD
 242 - USA Network HD
 244 - Sci Fi HD
 245 - TNT HD
 247 - TBS HD
 248 - FX HD
 255 - MGM HD
 265 - A&E HD
 267 - Smithsonian HD
 269 - History Channel HD
 273 - Bravo HD
 276 - National Geographic HD
 278 - Discovery HD
 280 - TLC HD
 282 - Animal Planet HD
 284 - Science Channel HD
 296 - The Cartoon Network HD
 332 - MHD
 355 - CNBC HD+
 359 - FOX Business HD
 362 - Weather Channel HD
 501 - HBO HD East
 504 - HBO HD West
 509 - HBO HD East
 512 - Cinemax HD East
 514 - Cinemax HD West
 518 - Starz Kids and Family HD
 519 - Starz Comedy HD
 520 - Starz HD East
 521 - Starz HD West
 522 - Starz Edge HD
 537 - Showtime HD East
 538 - SHO TOO HD East
 540 - Showtime HD West
 543 - Showtime HD East
 544 - The Movie Channel HD East
 604 - Versus HD / Golf Channel HD
 607 - SPEED HD
 612 - FUEL HD
 622 - YES
 623 - New England Sports Network
 625 - SportsNet New York
 628-1 - FSN Pittsburgh
 629 - Comcast SportsNet Mid-Atlantic
 636 - FSN Detroit
 640 - Comcast SportsNet Chicago
 643 - FSN Southwest
 647-1 - FSN Midwest
 652 - FSN West
 653 - FSN Prime Ticket


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I may have to consider swapping back to DirecTV.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I recommend it! :bigsmile:

mech


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

D* is kicking some HD butt right now but I am going to have to ride things out with E* for the time being. Besides not wanting to loose the Voom channels (Rave and Monsters HD) I have aprox. seventy five HD movies archived on an external hard drive from my 622 reciever that will be long gone if a switch is made. Charlie has stated that E* will continue to be the HD leader so now is the time for E* to step up to the plate and at least get a few more channels added. :foottap:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm trying to stick it out myself, but Charlie needs to hurry up. E* has already lost a chunk of customers and will lose more if they don't get on the ball.


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

From everything I have read Charlie has room for somewhere between 6-10 new HD channels right now but thats about it until they launch a new bird in early 2008. I do not understand their silence while customers are floating away.


----------

